
Ask HN: How to get hired for a remote job as a new graduate? - m_a_g
I am trying to find a remote job that is suitable for new graduates but, I am having a hard time finding a remote junior developer listing, let alone a reasonable one. The ones that I find require too many things that I feel like no junior developer like that can ever exist. I just feel like remote jobs seem to require much more than on-site ones. Any suggestions or advice are appreciated. Stay safe!
======
codegeek
I know HN is all about remote jobs etc but I personally would not hire a fresh
graduate remote. The reason is simple: You don't have real world experience
yet and adding remote option would make it even more difficult to get you up
and running. Can you still do it ? Sure it is possible. But for most
employers, recent graduates require a lot of investment in terms of training,
time etc which is much easier in person.

So if you really want to get a remote job as a fresh graduate, you have to
sell yourself twice and be able to prove that you are good enough to work
remotely on Day 1 as a fresh graduate. You may want to address the potential
employer's questions in terms of training, onboarding etc and see if you can
convince them. Good luck.

~~~
_ah
There is SO MUCH context involved in onboarding a new grad. Just wandering
past the person's desk regularly will give clues about work ethic, where
they're getting stuck, and when the person should be encouraged to stop + ask
for help. Being in an office environment give the opportunity to overhear
technical conversations and arguments. The learning opportunity is HUGE.

So no, I also would not hire a remote Junior. My advice to OP is to move
physically to a better job market if at all possible. If it works out, then
consider a move back to the remote location after ~5-10 years.

~~~
_ah
Note that in this weird COVID time you CAN still be hired to work remotely
during the temporary lockdown, but this is an investment on the part of the
company and generally will come with the expectation that you show up on-site
once the lockdown is lifted.

